# [SOLVED] Bootmgr image is corrupt



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

Firstly, I know this has been covered previously but cant find the thread. Also, I am tech noob and my knowledge of computers is extremely basic so apologies in advance.

A month or two my pc kept crashing and when I tried to reload I got the BOOTMGR IS CORRUPT. THE SYSTEM CANNOT BOOT. I basically turn PC of and on about 20 times and eventually it started working. Sometimes instead of that message it would say THE FILE HEADER CHECKSUM DOES NOT MATCH THE COMPUTED CHECKSUM. This kept happening with more and more regularity until I contacted Packard Bell who advised to restore to factory settings which I did. 

PC worked fine for a month after but I have just returned from a weeks holiday and within five mins of turning PC on, it has happened again.

Does this mean it is a hardware issue?

Please help because I really cant afford a new pc and really cant afford to not have one.

System info:

Packard Bell
IXTREME X6618 UK
Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz
4.00 GB
64 Bit OS


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Wow great response guys, thanks!!

For those who care, it has not happenned since which makes it even more strange. The inconsistency of the problem makes it hard to figure out what is going wrong or why it is happening. I have no doubt this problem will return.

Therefore replies and advice still appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

I'd wonder about hardware issues myself - so please try this:


> I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests. They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:
> 
> 
> > *H/W Diagnostics:*
> ...


Post back with the results and we'll move on.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

First things first, thanks for posting back. :wave:

The problem is back in full force. Freezing, clear white screen then when I reset it either:

1. turns starts to load windows buit then resets itself repeatedly
2. Starts to load windows but then gives the BOOTMGR message
3. Starts to load windows but then gives the CHECKSUM message

One time it even said something about a disk not loading - cant remember the exact message, probably because of the descending red mist...

One time the freeze happened I was listening to Spotify and that kept playing perfectly, yet everything on screen was unresponsive (except the mouse cursor).

I ran the mem test for 14 hrs with 0 errors so don't think it is that. During this time the freezes happened on multiple occasions and it didn't pick this up as an error.

Ran the hd dx and these are results.

Test Option:*EXTENDED TEST*Model Number:WDC WD64 00AAKS-00A7BUnit Serial Number:WD-WCASY4295420Firmware Number:01.0Capacity:640.13 GBSMART Status:Not AvailableTest Result:*PASS*Test Time:20:41:09, August 23, 2011

Pass yes but is the SMART Status: Not Available bit significant?

Will now run the Malware Tests and post those.

Any thoughts? :4-dontkno


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

First Malware scan found this little punk lurking in my Crive

TROJ_BHO.RKN


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi is this it Packard Bell iXtreme X6618 Desktop PC - Cheap IT - Cheap Laptops
how are the temps try this to get some idea CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
what power supply does it have you need to take the side of to look at it and get the info


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Ok that is progress please see the info here and get security to check things out for you NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum post all info over in virus,trojan and malware removal(make a new thread)


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*



joeten said:


> Hi is this it Packard Bell iXtreme X6618 Desktop PC - Cheap IT - Cheap Laptops
> how are the temps try this to get some idea CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
> what power supply does it have you need to take the side of to look at it and get the info


Yep that's pretty much it, slight difference in look but the spec is the same.

Have just run the cpuid programme. The temps are flickering up and down but within range.

The voltage for the cpu core keeps flickering from 1.10 to 1.12 and back again. Range is 1.10 to 1.14 but should it keep changing like this? the temps i can understand but why the voltage?

With regards to taking the side off, what am I looking for once I get in?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi I would leave that for now and have security check things out first see post 7,looking from the rear right into the upper left corner the psu will be there your looking at the labels to see the wattage ie 450w


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*



joeten said:


> Ok that is progress please see the info here and get security to check things out for you NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum post all info over in virus,trojan and malware removal(make a new thread)


With regards to this, the programme that dtected it removed it so do I still need security to scan my machine?

Sorry for the noob questions but I am a total noob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

No problem it could be gone but sometimes they are hard to shift so I always like to play it safe


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Ok, Ill post a thread in the malware bit and will repost on here when I'm done with that. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

No worries this thread will still be open for a bit yet so you can post back here


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Multiple freezes happening right now. god this is irritating. Worked perfectly this morning.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi have you made the thread in security ?


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi joeten

Yep. Just done it now and waiting to hear. Anything I can get on with in the meantime?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi deal with that first we do not want to end up confusing things,you can get seatools for dos which we can use to test your drive later
SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Bad times.

I have had to reset to factory settings again as PC came completely unusable. The freezes didn't unfreeze and it always froze within a couple of minutes of windows loading. Turning the machine off and on then produced the BOOTMGR or CHECKSUM errors.

Having reset to factory settings, the problem is still here but now at least the freezes are unfreezing again so I can at least use the damn thing.

Surely this proves it is a hardware issue?

Having reset to defaults I presume that my post in the malware/virus forum is obsolete. Can we now strike this theory from the list?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi you can run some diagnostics to test the ram and hdd 
Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic

Memtest86+ Guide/How To's - Overclockers Forums

hdd diagnostic SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

joeten,
User said they ram memory test for 11 hours with 0 errors and looks like hard drive tests as well. 
Tanneyrank,
Can you go to Device Manager and see if any yellow "?" show....."Run, devmgmt.msc" and hit "OK".
As much as you ran memtest, on rare occasions I have seen memtest show nothing but the ram was the issue and it sounds to me like ram is the issue.
Can you tell us make and model of ram and also motherboard as well. Also Packard bell model #.
Use this if you need to to tell you:
SIW - Download

Use this if you don't know


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Thanks Rich mind has gone out to pasture today


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*



joeten said:


> Thanks Rich mind has gone out to pasture today


No problems sometimes 2 heads better than 1....stick around.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

wondering if it may be the controller


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

I would love to see other ram tried even though memtest has been done successfully, as I said before I have seen this happen. If it isn't that then we are almost surely heading for motherboard issue I'm afraid so controller could easily be it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Yeah I hear you need to wait on the op


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hurricane yesterday
No power yet
Surgery today
Will be back on after power is restored
Likely tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Sorry about the late reply, PC is nearly dead. Can rarely boot into windows and when it does it usually freezes within minutes.

The freezes always occur when the PC is active, loading games or web pages - the processing LED on the front of the machine stays constantly on when it freezes but the noise stops. 

I'll put the mem86 test on cd from a laptop and run that outside of windows but is there anything else I can test for without having to get into windows?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

only the hdd can you borrow some known good sticks of ram same as you have installed and try booting


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

can u re-post the last message, I don't quite follow?:4-dontkno

and I cant open my DVD drive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Can you borrow some known good sticks of ram,the same type as is installed on the pc and swap them out then try booting the pc


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

I doubt it, no-one I know was stupid enough to buy a packard bell. Useless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Maybe not but that does not preclude them having the ram it can't hurt to check the ram specs and ask


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

I don't think I can get my hands on any RAM. Looks like I may have to go to and get it repaired 

Anyway, thanks for your help, much appreciated I'll definitely be using this site again when I need to - you guys are doing a cracking job.:wave:

If the thread stays open I will post the findings of the repair guys on here so at least other people may be able to solve the problem themselves. (this wont be until October, I'm skint!) :sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

How many sticks are installed


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

have just opened up the tower and looks as though there are four.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi try taking a stick out and see how it goes


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

what any old stick? Where should I store it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi do you have the mobo manual it will tell how the sticks are set out ie 1+3 2+4 or 1+2 3+4 and if you need to remove one stick or two ie will support 1,2,3, and no 4 etc


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

not sure what a mobo manual is? thin i have some sort of manual, i'll have a flick through.

I just whipped a random one out and it booted up perfectly, probably a false dawn but i'll stay on it for a while and see what happens.

Just in case the stick I took out isn't the bad one, is there a way of storing it to keep it safe? or can i just keep it in my drawer? don't people moan about static etc?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Do you have any antistactic bags if not use some cling film or a dry lint free cloth and don't handle the metal parts use the sides


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

I'l go buy some cling film, need some anyway.

Hopefully this is game on!!


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

pissed my knickers far too early.. frozen already.

shall I keep replacing and removing the ram til all sticks have been taken out once each?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Yeah try that and try moving them to the other slots even one at a time


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

what so just have one stick in at a time?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Yes for testing purpose's or 2 if you feel more comfortable


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

this might be a dumb question but can i run the pc without the side casing on? The side door is a total ball-ache to slide back on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi for this yes it is a temporary measure


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

have had only 1 of four sticks in for about 10 mins now and no probs yet. How long should i wait to introduce another stick? 

Is there any danger of running on one stick? To be honest it just seems to be running as normal, no slower or anything.

*edit* 

i take that back, its def not as good... still no freeze though :tongue:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Hi what os is it 32bit X86 or 64 bit 32 will run but will slow up fast 64 will run very slow, give it a 1/2 hour to 1 hour then add you might find a stick is the problem, and you can run fine with 3 gb 32 bit really only sees around 3gb


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

its 64 bit, i know that for sure cos used to have issues with flash player - they didnt have a 64bit compatible one or something.

Its really not running badly on one stick, quite suprising. I will wait another 30 min and will reintroduce the first stick I removed as PC froze without that one being in the slot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

dude I cant get the ram in!!!

Its the same stick going back to the same slot the right way, i was extra careful to make sure which way they were in and which slot they came from!!

any tips?


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

dont worry got it in, clearly theres a knack to it!

I don't think I did but if I did damage the stick or slot trying to get it in how will I be able to tell?


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

second stick been in for about an hour and no freezes!! I don't want to celebrate prematurely but reckon we're on the right track. 

Providing all is still well 2moro evening I will put the third in and will hopefully then be able to identify the dodgy stick.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Stick three has been in for 20 mins and so far so good. Do you think I should put the 4th in to see if it crashes (thereby 100% confirming the problem) or should i just leave it running on three?

Also, my mem is dual channel so I am going to have to buy a pair of new sticks as I want to get 2gb sticks - apparently i cant have a 2gb and 1gb stick in dual channel, is that right?. I've read that the more powerful sticks should go in slots 0 and 1. How do i know which these are?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Yes they should be matched but please as long as you want to buy them go here so you can match them to your motherboard instead of buying the closest thing to the door:
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

They dont have the right model. I have a Packard bell iXtreme X6618 - they only have 2 versions of the iXtreme. I found my model at a site called Mr Memory so will prob buy from there.

Is it true that the more powerful sticks should go in slot 0 and 1?

Also, is it ok to have 2x 2GB sticks in a dual channel and 2x 1GB sticks in the other dual channel? Or is it better to have uniform sticks, ie all 1GB or all 2GB?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*



Tannyrank said:


> They dont have the right model. I have a Packard bell iXtreme X6618 - they only have 2 versions of the iXtreme. I found my model at a site called Mr Memory so will prob buy from there.
> 
> Is it true that the more powerful sticks should go in slot 0 and 1?
> 
> Also, is it ok to have 2x 2GB sticks in a dual channel and 2x 1GB sticks in the other dual channel? Or is it better to have uniform sticks, ie all 1GB or all 2GB?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

sorry, 3 questions, 2 yes - can you clarify please?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

Sorry. Yes, Yes and no.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Bootmgr image is corrupt*

It has now been 4 days running on 3 sticks of ram and the problem has completely disappeared. Therefore I'm certain that the fourth stick of ram was the bad one and the cause of all the problems.

I am going to mark the thread as 'Solved'.

Thanks to everyone who pitched in and helped. :wave:

Special thanks to joeten who helped a lot. ray:

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome glad to see your back up and running


----------

